# Cast nets



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im lookin too get a new cast net for Ohio. Why are we only allowed to use a 4 foot net. PA allows a 8. Pretty tough to get bait in such a small net without trickin it!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't buy yet Bob. I might have one for you if you are interested. Let me know.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I read this as saying we can use up to a 10' cast net.

*CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.* reference: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Your right! I thought it was 4? Have to check the $$$ of a new one 300. Thanks! Cant wait to try trollin live bait(shinner):T :B behind boards again.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Five foot net is a diameter of 10 foot that is the kicker, most everyone sells them in radius which will be 5 foot net wish it was 8 foot, I have a 10 footer radius that I use on the river because I carry a Kentucky license and Man can you load up with bait using that thing, couple of throws and I'm done wears me out throwing that thing, has a ton of lead on it..........Doc


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

OK! That makes more sense. I have a 2 ft. Thats why it seems small at only 4ft round. Also means Ohio has a larger net size than PA? If PA used an 8ft max dia then its a 4footer. Right?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

"Cant wait to try trollin live bait(shinner) behind boards again"

Jig.... I hope you arnt planning on using the cast net on erie for shiners... it is a no no.. dip nets or seines only.. I am not sure on the seine use.. the rules look kinda vague.. but I use the dip nets in the spring to get shiners at the rocky river launch...


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chippewa said:


> Jig.... I hope you arnt planning on using the cast net on erie for shiners... it is a no no.. dip nets or seines only.. I am not sure on the seine use.. the rules look kinda vague.. but I use the dip nets in the spring to get shiners at the rocky river launch...
> 
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


That is why I bought my cast net, never read the rules first Now I just stick with the dip net or seine in the river.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I made the same mistake and bought a cast net for them and was told before I used it that I couldnt.. So I went to rodmakers and got a dip net that I use for shiners and smelt when they are in.....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

No Ill be inland with it. I made a dip net for shinners but dont get them till they suspend. Deff check out the laws though. Im sure theres a few stipulations. Using a net would at least give me a few options.


----------

